# Instinctual variant tests?



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I seem to be a helluva lot better at figuring out my tritype then my instincts for some reason, so I figured what the hell. XD


*https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/test-2.php

You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator) with 4 wing*
*Social variant*


*Type 5 SO
*
*Type 4 SO
*
*Type 1 SO*

Type 9 SX

Type 6 SP

Type 3 SX

Type 8 SP

Type 7 SO

Type 2 SP



And just for the hell of it; I thought I'd also throw in an enneagram type test.
http://https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/test-2.php 
* *






*Type 5 - 12.7
Type 7 - 9.7
Type 1 - 7.4
Type 4 - 7.4*
Type 6 - 6

*Wing 5w4 - 16.4
Wing 5w6 - 15.7
Wing 4w5 - 13.8*
Wing 7w6 - 12.7
Wing 6w5 - 12.4
Wing 7w8 - 11.8
Wing 6w7 - 10.9
*Wing 1w9 - 10.3*
Wing 4w3 - 8.8
Wing 1w2 - 7.9



Fascinating, both these tests totally nail my tritype.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Thought I'd take it for fun

Surprised at result :laughing:

_You are most likely a type 8 (the Challenger) with 7 wing

Social variant


Type 8 SO
Type 7 SX
Type 3 SX
Type 2 SX
Type 4 SX
Type 6 SX
Type 1 SX
Type 9 SX
Type 5 SO_

edit: took second test, answered I think slightly differently

_You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist) with 3 wing

Sexual variant


Type 4 SX
Type 8 SO
Type 3 SX
Type 2 SX
Type 7 SX
Type 6 SX
Type 1 SO
Type 9 SX
Type 5 SO
_



edit ii: oh, I think I took the same test twice

Oh well


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

You are most likely a type 6 (the Loyalist) with 5 wing
Self-preservation variant

Type 6 SP
Type 4 SO
Type 5 SP
Type 1 SP
Type 9 SP
Type 3 SP
Type 2 SP
Type 8 SP
Type 7 SO

The type 4 score is a bit higher than I usually get, and I don't know where it got the idea that it's my second-highest type. Other than that it's fairly typical of my Enneagram test scores and roughly in line with my self-perception. I'd order them for myself something like 1 = 5 = 6 > 4 = 9 > 2 = 3 = 7 = 8. For the instincts, I'd agree with this test's result of SP/SO (I'm open to the SO/SP possibility, too, but definitely SX-last) but I don't relate much to the SP 6.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm actually quite surprised that the test nailed it. So/Sp 6w7. I answered honestly and gave high marks for stuff like "trusting" and "ambitious", which I thought would've thrown it off. Not bad at all. 

*Interesting past that, though:*
Type 2 SP _I blame So-dominance and being in a good mood when I took this_
Type 3 SP _I typically associate my 3 fix with my Sp side, so this is rather suitable._
Type 9 SP _Aside from the Type 2 hiccup the test got my tritype. Nice!_
Type 1 SP _Low placement indicates that the test distinguishes between 6 superego and 1 fairly well_
Type 7 SO 
Type 4 SO
Type 5 SO
Type 8 SO

One of the better tests I've taken and harder to game than average.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

*You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist) with 5 wing*
*Social variant*


Type 4 SO

Type 5 SP

Type 6 SP

Type 9 SP

Type 1 SP

Type 2 SP

Type 7 SO

Type 3 SX

Type 8 SP


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

*You are most likely a type 8 (the Challenger) with 7 wing*
*Sexual variant*


Type 8 SX

Type 3 SX

Type 7 SO

Type 1 SO

Type 2 SX

Type 4 SX

Type 6 SX

Type 9 SX

Type 5 SX


LOL, ATE.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmm


*You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist) with 5 wing*
*Social variant*


Type 4 SO

Type 6 SP

Type 5 SP

Type 9 SO

Type 7 SO

Type 1 SP

Type 2 SP

Type 3 SX

Type 8 SP
(Don't think I'm a 4, but interesting lol)


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if any data is being collected from this test, or any other that provides a result for both type and instinct? I'm wondering if there's any data showing whether there's a correlation between the two. I wouldn't expect the results from people who decided to take an Enneagram test online to be the same as the results for the general population, but still, having that data would be a start.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have taken the first test a lot of times before and the first three result are almost always the same, sometimes 4so above 6sp. The difference is almost always minimal. 

Type 6 SP
Type 4 SO
Type 5 SP
Type 1 SP
Type 9 SO
Type 3 SP
Type 2 SP
Type 8 SP
Type 7 SO

I need to be in the mood to answer tests. This one I wasn't feeling most questions. Here my results 

Type 5*- 8.4
Type 6*- 8
Type 9*- 7.7
Type 7*- 5.4
Type 4*- 4.7
Type 3*- 4

Wing 5w6 - 12.4
Wing 6w5 - 12.2
Wing 5w4 - 10.8
Wing 6w7 - 10.7
Wing 7w6 - 9.4
Wing 4w5 - 8.9
Wing 9w1 - 8.7
Wing 9w8 - 8.6
Wing 4w3 - 6.7
Wing 3w4 - 6.4
Wing 7w8 - 6.3
Wing 3w2 - 4

I like these tests. These are not bad.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

*You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator) with 6 wing*
*
Self-preservation variant

*
Type 5 SP

Type 6 SP

Type 4 SO

Type 9 SO

Type 1 SP

Type 7 SP

Type 8 SP

Type 3 SX

Type 2 SP


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

You are most likely a type 8 (the Challenger) with 7 wing

Sexual variant

Type 8 SX
Type 3 SX
Type 1 SX
Type 7 SO
Type 2 SX
Type 4 SX
Type 5 SX
Type 6 SX
Type 9 SX

Not that far off, Sx1's often seem to score high on 8. Nevertheless, picked up 3, 7 and my instinctual variants pretty accurately.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Octavarium said:


> Does anyone know if any data is being collected from this test, or any other that provides a result for both type and instinct? I'm wondering if there's any data showing whether there's a correlation between the two. I wouldn't expect the results from people who decided to take an Enneagram test online to be the same as the results for the general population, but still, having that data would be a start.


Yeah, that would be cool. I do know that this is a new test; their previous one wasn't as good.


* *




@timeless, @birdsintrees, @TB Test, @Figure ; can this get a sticky?


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

1w9 SO (doutful as a core). 
6 SP (yup). 
4 SP (it seems so).


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

This is wildly different from the 3w4 SP/SX I got from Enneagram Institute's paid tests: 

View attachment 594234


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator) with 4 wing

Sexual variant


Type 5 SX
Type 4 SP
Type 8 SP
Type 3 SX
Type 7 SO
Type 1 SP
Type 6 SX
Type 9 SX
Type 2 SP

Not gonna complain.


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

I hate how these tests always assume that if you're not anxious/self-conscious you must be a 1 or an 8. I'm relatively assertive and a 4, but these tests always say I'm a 1 or 8 :/


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

*You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator)
with balanced wings

Self-preservation variant*

Type 5 SP
Type 4 SP
Type 6 SP
Type 1 SP
Type 9 SX
Type 8 SP
Type 7 SO
Type 3 SX
Type 2 SP


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Man no sx at all :laughing:

and 1, 4, 5, 6, 9 being at top 5 again, no surprise.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Chesire Tower said:


> I seem to be a helluva lot better at figuring out my tritype then my instincts for some reason, so I figured what the hell. XD


Same..my results for instincts are all over the place, even when taking the same test at different times. This is a new one lol (I've taken this test before)--I've never gotten SO on any instinct test :laughing:

You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator)
with balanced wings

Social variant


Type 5 SO
Type 1 SP
Type 4 SP
Type 6 SP
Type 9 SP
Type 8 SP
Type 3 SP
Type 7 SO
Type 2 SP


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Type 5w4, SX/SP

Type 5 SX
Type 8 SP
Type 1 SX
Type 4 SP
Type 3 SX
Type 6 SP
Type 7 SP
Type 9 SX
Type 2 SX


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Same..my results for instincts are all over the place, even when taking the same test at different times. This is a new one lol (I've taken this test before)--I've never gotten SO on any instinct test :laughing:
> 
> You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator)
> with balanced wings
> ...


Well, judging by your results; you're clearly and SX last. I would advise you to take other similar tests and compare it with this one. I got this result on SOM's test and Stiletto's. Ignore Enneagram Explorations.net; the instinctual variants part of their test is worthless.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Chesire Tower said:


> I seem to be a helluva lot better at figuring out my tritype then my instincts for some reason, so I figured what the hell. XD
> 
> 
> *https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/test-2.php
> ...


I honestly don't trust this test one bit. 

Gives me different results everytime I do it. 

But for what it's worth: 

You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist) with 5 wing

Social variant


Type 4 SO
Type 5 SP
Type 9 SX
Type 1 SP
Type 6 SP
Type 3 SX
Type 2 SP
Type 8 SO
Type 7 SO


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Chesire Tower said:


> Well, judging by your results; you're clearly and SX last. I would advise you to take other similar tests and compare it with this one. I got this result on SOM's test and Stiletto's. Ignore Enneagram Explorations.net; the instinctual variants part of their test is worthless.


I usually get SP/SX :tongue: sometimes SX/SP and once recently SP/SO. @kaleidoscope thinks I'm SX first.. might be better to take that up with her lol. 

But thanks, I'll look into the other tests you mentioned.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@*Chesire Tower* @*ninjahitsawall*

Perhaps an unpopular opinion but: I don't think tests are helpful. They're often really obvious in their wording about what instinct they're referring to, and they don't do well with testing over time. Even their definition of instincts seems faulty, equating SX with intimacy, or the social instinct with socializing and going to parties - which is extremely inaccurate and simplistic. I also think instincts can have a different "flavor" depending on your core type. SX 5 and SX 7 won't look the same, and often, 5 is immediately mistaken for SP because there's so much overlap (withdrawn, introverted, aware of personal boundaries and invasion of space, attuned to personal resources).

EDIT: LOL, I got the following results:

Type 7 SX

Type 2 SO

Type 3 SO

Type 8 SO

Type 9 SX

Type 4 SX

Type 6 SX

Type 1 SX

Type 5 SX



I guess I have little to no self-pres? xD And how can my top result be sexual, but the following three be social? Confusing.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> @*Chesire Tower* @*ninjahitsawall*
> 
> Perhaps an unpopular opinion but: I don't think tests are helpful. They're often really obvious in their wording about what instinct they're referring to, and they don't do well with testing over time. Even their definition of instincts seems faulty, equating SX with intimacy, or the social instinct with socializing and going to parties - which is extremely inaccurate and simplistic. I also think instincts can have a different "flavor" depending on your core type. SX 5 and SX 7 won't look the same, and often, 5 is immediately mistaken for SP because there's so much overlap (withdrawn, introverted, aware of personal boundaries and invasion of space, attuned to personal resources).
> 
> ...


I'm in no way suggesting that anyone ought to rely *solely* on tests but for some people; it may help.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> @*Chesire Tower* @*ninjahitsawall*
> 
> Perhaps an unpopular opinion but: I don't think tests are helpful. They're often really obvious in their wording about what instinct they're referring to, and they don't do well with testing over time. Even their definition of instincts seems faulty, equating SX with intimacy, or the social instinct with socializing and going to parties - which is extremely inaccurate and simplistic. I also think instincts can have a different "flavor" depending on your core type. SX 5 and SX 7 won't look the same, and often, 5 is immediately mistaken for SP because there's so much overlap (withdrawn, introverted, aware of personal boundaries and invasion of space, attuned to personal resources).
> 
> ...


That's how mine was, SO and then a series of SP lol


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

kaleidoscope said:


> @*Chesire Tower* @*ninjahitsawall*
> 
> Perhaps an unpopular opinion but: I don't think tests are helpful. They're often really obvious in their wording about what instinct they're referring to, and they don't do well with testing over time. Even their definition of instincts seems faulty, equating SX with intimacy, or the social instinct with socializing and going to parties - which is extremely inaccurate and simplistic. I also think instincts can have a different "flavor" depending on your core type. SX 5 and SX 7 won't look the same, and often, 5 is immediately mistaken for SP because there's so much overlap (withdrawn, introverted, aware of personal boundaries and invasion of space, attuned to personal resources).
> 
> ...





ninjahitsawall said:


> That's how mine was, SO and then a series of SP lol


And I got no sx (6 sp, 3 so), so I guess no sx is pretty clear for me, which isn't that surprising for me.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Witch of Purity said:


> And I got no sx (6 sp, 3 so), so I guess no sx is pretty clear for me, which isn't that surprising for me.


I've gotten Sx first, second, and last. Seems to depend on what kinds of questions they're asking. For example if it's very relationship-focused, feeling the need to always be dating someone, being 'clingy', wanting to get lost in another person..etc. then I will probably get SX last. Whereas if it's more about intensity, focus, tunnel vision, preferring to deeply connect with/focus on one person at a time, I get more SX points.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator) with 5w4 wing.

Self-preservation variant


Type 5 sp
Type 4 sp
Type 6 sp
Type 1 sp
Type 8 sp
Type 3 sx
Type 9 sx
Type 7 so
Type 2 sp

According to this test, it seems sp/sx. 5w4 4w5 1w9 or some shit.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

This test actually sucks. I remember the one before this, a few weeks ago, I got 6 SO I think...k. 

*Social variant*

Type 4 so

Type 5 sp

Type 6 sp

Type 9 so

Type 7 so

Type 1 sp

Type 2 sp

Type 3 sx

Type 8 sp

EDIT: lol I bet it's going by the stereotypical SX 4 description. If so, no wonder.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

I got

6 So
2 So
9 Sx
1 So
7 So
5 So
3 Sx 
8 So


----------

